# 2 new ones



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Carved these this past week, Top one will be a 7" soft plastic paddle tail style with hard resin center, bottom one is a 6.25" mulletish twitch/glide bait. Should have the molds finished up within a week or so. I'll post a few finished ones when it gets to that time.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Looks great. You've got a real talent for luremaking. Did you try out that flounder one you made a while back?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I only got to take kayak out a couple times for Cobia this year and never had a good shot. I have gave a few to some friends, grouper seem to like em.


----------

